# can i turn a male into hash?



## HighDroeD (Aug 7, 2009)

can i turn a male into bubblehash?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 7, 2009)

No


----------



## cubby (Aug 7, 2009)

No, but you can turn it into a nice compost.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 7, 2009)

*well you could if ya wanted the practise and make some very low leval thc bubble hash *


----------



## 420benny (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes you can, but you spelled it wrong. It's spelled trash,lol not hash


----------



## smokybear (Aug 8, 2009)

Don't waste your time. Throw it in the compost pile. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Hick (Aug 8, 2009)

."bubble hash" requires trichomes. Seldom do males possess enough to collect.


----------



## HighDroeD (Aug 8, 2009)

i made some iso-oil out of it..smokin it now...i feel different wonder if im high from the tiny bit of thc...or the alcohol :holysheep:lol


----------



## Locked (Aug 8, 2009)

HighDroeD said:
			
		

> i made some iso-oil out of it..smokin it now...i feel different wonder if im high from the tiny bit of thc...or the alcohol :holysheep:lol



I wld bet it is the alcohol or your imagination...like Hick said you need trichs and males are lacking in it...


----------



## crizzo357 (Aug 9, 2009)

Not enough trich's in males. well great I learned another cool thing today, DEATH to all males!


----------



## Mutt (Aug 9, 2009)

As hick said buble hash no...hash oil using a chemical extraction method such as alcohol or butane..might get you a little...not enough to be worth the trouble, but about all I use a male for is compost or to make seed...


----------



## mountain man (Aug 9, 2009)

Yuk !  Ya smoke anything long enough it gonna make you dizzy ! Thats what you are smoking now, chemical, not thc.


----------

